# Gave away a honey hole today



## wasilvers (Jun 8, 2012)

Went to my my lunchtime spot to fish at a dam in downtown. There were about 15 people fishing in a small area, so I went to a hole I knew of a 1/2 block downstream. The smallmouth were simply stacked in this little hole, and I caught a pike on my first cast with a buzzbait. 2 more casts and I moved on to 'fish with the masses' as the smallmouth were about 13 inches and not my target. 

A bit later a family with an 8-9 year old kid were looking for a place to fish and coming by me in 'no man's land' of the river. I was there 'super casting' with the wind and reaching my targets, but the poor kid would never have caught a thing there - it was 6" of water and no fish (you could see). So I shared with them my secret honey hole. I've kept this secret from everyone around there - as far as I know, only me and one other person have fished it on purpose.

It really was ideal for them, there is sidewalk to set up on, and partial shade overhead, but not enough to get hung on - the breeze was blowing a bit and it was cool in the afternoon sun. I counted 5 bass and 1 pike hanging on the outside of the hole and I know there were more in there.

I have had an awesome afternoon as I just keep imaging that kid reeling in smallie after smallie - and those suckers are river smallies - they can Really Fight!
Anyway, just had to share the joy - you can't always take a kid fishing, but you can help them along


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 8, 2012)

That is awesome - honey holes are great but even better if you can share


Plus - now you have a reason to look for a new one


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's cool. It's worth just so the kid will stick to fishing.


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 8, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Gear Dog (Jun 8, 2012)

Great job. I agree getting a kid fishing in the right spot will make all the difference in him wanting to do it again.


----------



## Coach d (Jun 8, 2012)

I have given away 4 holes helping dads trying to get their kids into fishing. These places are stacked with bream and tgey attack a red worm as quick as it hits the water. Great job!!!


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 8, 2012)

love it. i'm a member of several fishing sites up here.people FREAK OUT when i give up honey holes,especially online in forums,so i do it alot.well done.its good karma and the more kids taking up fishing,the better. =D>


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 8, 2012)

That was COOL, did you get to see the little guy pull a fish out?


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 9, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> That was COOL, did you get to see the little guy pull a fish out?


No, they were setting up as I was leaving to get back to work. But he had crawlers and the fish were hungry. They looked at what I was throwing, but it was too big for them, I was after pike or big dogfish.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 9, 2012)

Your a good man Wasilver =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 9, 2012)

Good for you man, =D> =D>


----------



## nlester (Jun 11, 2012)

My favorite thing to do. When I go to the community lakes, I carry keep a couple of short rods in the car for opportunities. Thanks for sharing the feeling.


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 11, 2012)

BTW, call it karma or just coincidence, but today I got a message from a guy that I met a few years back. Last year he finished 2nd in a tourney I entered (I was 3rd) and this year he won it (I was second). In speaking with him at the tourneys, he has a totally different approach to fishing bass than me, and tomorrow he wants to take me to one of his favorite spots about 2+hours away and we'll fish for about 8+ hours! WOW, I feel like I won a small lottery. I mean, it's not KVD, but it is a guy that seems to catch fish in some of the worst conditions I've ever fished in. 8) 
I plan to take tons of mental notes and learn as much as I can in that short time. 8) 

Now to condense my 10+boxes of gear to fit into a backpack! :shock:


----------



## freetofish (Jun 13, 2012)

Lets see! how far is Sussex Wi. form St. Louis? Sounds like you have a great trip coming and it also sounds like you earned it...
Peace


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 16, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> BTW, call it karma or just coincidence, but today I got a message from a guy that I met a few years back. Last year he finished 2nd in a tourney I entered (I was 3rd) and this year he won it (I was second). In speaking with him at the tourneys, he has a totally different approach to fishing bass than me, and tomorrow he wants to take me to one of his favorite spots about 2+hours away and we'll fish for about 8+ hours! WOW, I feel like I won a small lottery. I mean, it's not KVD, but it is a guy that seems to catch fish in some of the worst conditions I've ever fished in. 8)
> I plan to take tons of mental notes and learn as much as I can in that short time. 8)
> 
> Now to condense my 10+boxes of gear to fit into a backpack! :shock:




*do unto others as you would have them do unto you*


----------



## countryboy210 (Jun 16, 2012)

So, How Was The Trip ?


----------



## shamoo (Jun 16, 2012)

countryboy210 said:


> So, How Was The Trip ?


Dito


----------



## Coach d (Jun 16, 2012)

Was wondering this as well.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bump, For A Report.

Maybe The Fishing Was So Good, They Are Still Not Back Yet ... 8)


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 16, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to link it here. We caught 73 fish, all but 6 were largemouth bass!


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=268069#p268069
Mississippi River (1st Timer)


----------

